# What Have I Found?



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

I'm going to buy a Datsun 200ZX...pretty rare I guess...for 400 bucks...anyone got anything to say
i duno 2 much about em


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

never heard of a 200zx. The only zx's made were 280zx and 300zx.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

No such thing. What year is it and what size motor?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Weird little Hatch/Sport coupe looking thing????


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

sorry, it was an 84-87 Nissan Datsun 200SX 1.8L turbo

I'm buying it tomorrow...pictures soon!


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

nice find, the turbos 200's are rather hard to find in any decient condition


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

not THE best of conditions...need to replace FPR and fuel rail assembly...it's all good though..for $400, I cant go wrong


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

Good purchase a very rare find and are considered a myth in Australia.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if it's a 1.8Litre, than it's a 180sx if it's a 2L, then it's a 200sx. Nissan usually names the car after the engine:

200sx = 2L
240sx = 2.4L
280Z = 2.8L
350Z=3.5L
and so on


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *if it's a 1.8Litre, than it's a 180sx if it's a 2L, then it's a 200sx. Nissan usually names the car after the engine:
> 
> 200sx = 2L
> 240sx = 2.4L
> ...


what about nissan 200sx with the GA16de?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

b/c it's named after the SE-R model.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

It is a 1984 Datsun 200SX
Hatchback 2dr
1.8L L4 EFI TRB SOHC
CA18DET engine code


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

none of that makes sense to me. Unless there was an engine swap somewhere along the line, 200sx means 2 litre and 180sx means 1.8L. Whatever, I'm not doubting you.

Also the CA18DET is DOHC. The engine code will tell you alot about the engine. 18=1.8L (you already know that), D=DOHC, E=EFI, T=Turbo


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

for future reference also after the number, S=carburated, i=fuel injection (non electrical), TT=twin turbo(simple one), V=DOHC-VVL, and if there is no D or V, than it's SOHC.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

In the UK 2 versions of the S12 have been available. The standard 1.8 SOHC Non Intercooled Turbo, and a 2 Litre DOHC Non Turbo.

CA18ET 
1.8 Litre Turbo 
8 Valve Single Overhead Cam (SOHC)
Non Intercooled
T2 GarretTurbo
Engine Name: CA18ET
Design: Turbo, SOHC, Fuel Injected, Twin Spark Plug, 8 valve, 1.8L
Inline 4
Bore x Stroke: 83mm x 83.6mm
Compression Ratio: 8.0:1
Horsepower: 135hp @ 5200rpm
Torque: 132lb/ft @ 3200rpm
Redline: 7000rpm


FJ20E
2.0 Litre Non Turbo
16 Valve Double Overhead Cam (DOHC)
Engine Name: FJ20E
Design: DOHC, Fuel Injected, 16 valve, 2.0L Inline 4
Bore x Stroke: 89mm x 80mm
Horsepower: 150hp @ 6000rpm
Torque: 102lb/ft @ 4800pm
Redline: 7000rpm

Here are the other S12 engines that were available in the rest of the world.
FJ20ET
2.0 Litre Turbo Intercooled
16 Valve Double Overhead Cam (DOHC)
Engine Name: FJ20ET
Design: Turbo, DOHC, Fuel Injected, 16 valve, 2.0L Inline 4
Bore x Stroke: 89mm x 80mm
Horsepower: 190hp @ 6400rpm
Torque: 166lb/ft @ 4800rpm
Redline: 7000rpm

VG30E
3.0 Litre Non Turbo
12 Valve V6
Engine Name: VG30E (found in '87 and '88 "SE" trim cars in the USA)
VIN: JN1V...
Design: SOHC, Fuel Injected, 12 valve, 3.0L V6
Bore x Stroke: 87mm x 83mm
Compression Ratio: 9.0:1
Horsepower: 160hp @ 5600rpm
Torque: 168lb/ft @ 3600rpm
Redline: 6000rpm

CA20E
2.0 Litre Non Turbo
8 Valve Single Overhead Cam (SOHC)
Engine Name: CA20E
VIN: JN1P...
Design: SOHC, Fuel Injected, Twin Spark Plug, 8 valve, 2.0L Inline 4
Bore x Stroke: 84.5mm x 88mm
Compression Ratio: 8.5:1
Horsepower: 102hp @ 5200rpm
Torque: 116lb/ft @ 3200rpm
Redline: 7000rpm

You can check the VIN, it came w/a CA18ET

JN1CS2652EW649575


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, makes a bit more sense. Before you Said CA18*D*ET which led me to wonder why you said SOHC.

lastly, those FJ series motors are most likely FJ20*D*E and *D*ET

I wasn't doubting you, I just didn't know that the S12 200sx came with a 1.8L. I guess it was one of those models that came with an 1.8L option OR a 2.0L option, just like the B14 200sx. One thing I'm wondering I always thought the S12 came with a 2.0L Inline 6. Anyway, nissan still named the model after the higher 2L engine just like the newer 200sx was named after the 2.0L engine (even though it comes with a choice).


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

ya, my mistake by putting the D in there...the valve cover is the smallest I've ever seen anyways


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Henry8866 said:


> *never heard of a 200zx. The only zx's made were 280zx and 300zx. *


Remember that the 240z and 260z were also Z cars,but I guess you may be right since they are not ZX cars.

Another thing to point out, while using the displacement in liters in the name of a car is the norm for Nissan, there are some exceptions.The JDM 180sx can be had with the SR20DET in years that the CA18DET was not available,for example and the B14-based 200sx is also available with the GA16DE(but that was already said!).


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *for future reference also after the number, S=carburated, i=fuel injection (non electrical), TT=twin turbo(simple one), V=DOHC-VVL, and if there is no D or V, than it's SOHC. *


just one correction here. V is VVT, not VVL. the cams only have one lobe profile, therefore the lift does not change. its in the cam gear. it just changes the timing of the cams to reduce overlap at low RPM's.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

jeeebus christ u guys kno alot aboot Nissan...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

bizzy b said:


> *just one correction here. V is VVT, not VVL. the cams only have one lobe profile, therefore the lift does not change. its in the cam gear. it just changes the timing of the cams to reduce overlap at low RPM's. *


 either way, Nissan still calls it VVL as in NEO VVL


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

on the 350Z its called CVTC (continuously variable timing control) but i don't really know if the SR20VE uses that same system, and i'm not gonna get into a pissing contest over it. either way, its not called VVT as i had called it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it changes the intake cam's timing constantly based on your throttle position and the rpms. The cam's timing can be changed a little or alot depending on how much the ECU chooses.

VVT is a bit different. VVT uses normal timing durring low RPMs and when you get into the higher RPMs, it changes the intake cam to a single preset timing position.

VVT is like a switch which is either on or off while CVTC makes fine adjustments on a costantly variable amount of positions.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Actually, Nissan's NEO VVL is similar to the Honda iVTEC.It uses 2 seperate cam lobe profiles and they switch at 2 different RPM points(1 for exhaust, 1 for intake).It has never been offered in the USA and is in only 4 engines, each from the 2nd gen SR series:the SR16VE,SR16VE N1,SR20VE and SR20VET.It was used in the Pulsar VZR,Primera and X-Trail(SUV).The variable valve timing system used in the US advances or retards the cam and the cams have only 1 lobe profile.This system was used in a variety of engines including the GA16DE.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Akain,
I don't know if you're still reading this thread but that is a good find you have there. CA18ET 200SX's quite a rare commodity, almost as much as the 87-88 VG30E models.

The original USDM 200SX (S10 Silvia platform, 1977-79) had a 2.0 liter engine, I believe an L20b. Several engine offerings followed (as mentioned above) before the 200SX name was ended in 89, but they kept the name anyway regardless of the engine.

The FJ20E and FJ20ET are DOHC engines, but they were introduced before Nissan started using the D in the engine designation.

If you haven't found it yet, .Club S12 is an awesome resource of S12 information, especially the forum. There are a couple guys there who have tuned there CA18ET's up into the 170 hp range with mostly homemade or jerry-rigged mods


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

tsi200sx, ya, i'm still reading the thread
my 200sx got everything it needed and it was sold to a Datsun collector in Arlington Heights for 3,400
and i'm still interested in Nissan...i'll be posting from time to time


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

tsi200sx said:


> If you haven't found it yet, .Club S12 is an awesome resource of S12 information, especially the forum. There are a couple guys there who have tuned there CA18ET's up into the 170 hp range with mostly homemade or jerry-rigged mods


My '86 Bluebird with a CA18ET engine has been pushed up to 180hp. The original engine was swapped with a new one, wich had an intercooler and a brand new turbo tuned together by the turbo specialist in Nissan Norge. He also built a custom made 2"+ (i think) exhaust without silencers all the way from the manifold. Don't how much the car is up at, since I havent got any dyno charts and I've only testrun it for a couple of km's.
Turbo pressure is at somewhere between 0.75-0.9 bar, since the coupe turbopressure adjuster is out of function atm.

Right now, the car's in the garage crying for some chassis repairs.

Still got more performing upgrades to do on it.

Oh, btw, these cars are top notch in Norway. Somehow the authorities overlooked this car, and the registration fee/insurance is as cheap as the 1.6liters non-turboed cars. I heard the same in UK. They're cheap on the papers 

My off topic $0.02


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Oh, forgot the 8 spark plugs.... 4 of them are sealed with bolts (which looks like they can be opened).

Does all CA* engines come with 8 holes in the block? Or is it just the ones with Bluebirds?

Anyone know if you can rebuild one to actually have 8 spark plugs? Or is it a waste? (can two plugs spark at the same time?)

The only one I know of with 4 cyl /8 plugs is the 2.0i Bluebird...


----------

